# Menthol vapes and acid reflux



## Jarred

Hi everyone!

Before vaping i used to smoke menthol stinkies. (Dunhill switch black)
Now I'm am constantly switching between dessert and fruity vapes. Recently I purchased XXX from Mountain Vapour. Its amazing!! The only thing is that it gives me serious heartburn... Has anyone else noticed this before?


----------



## Waine

I don't know the exact ingredients of this juice, however, it is a fact that mint, or peppermint foodstuffs can give one heartburn, especially if you already suffer from heartburn or acid reflux.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

I have a bad stomach. Always heart burn and indigestion, but my XXX doesnt seem to aggravate it at all, only what I eat. I was also a menthol smoker, LDs which ironically is also an abbreviation for Lethal Dosage.

And I vape XXX in the morning, XXX in the evening, XXX at supper time! Be my little XXX, and... You get the point

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Taytay

Now that you mention it. Not sure if menthol would trigger it in me since I am not a huge menthol fan but back when I was still using twisp juices, some of the flavors would give me serious heartburn, thought it was just me but then my sister mentioned that she experienced the same. Both of us have stopped using twisp liquids completely and no more heartburn...


----------



## Waine

Unfortunately if you are prone to acid reflux, heartburn and any such related ailments, nicotine in itself can aggravate it. I mentioned this on another thread before. I have been on chronic medication for over 2 decades for acid reflux. Done the research. I would recommend a low nicotine base if I were you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Taytay

Waine said:


> Unfortunately if you are prone to acid reflux, heartburn and any such related ailments, nicotine in itself can aggravate it. I mentioned this on another thread before. I have been on chronic medication for over 2 decades for acid reflux. Done the research. I would recommend a low nicotine base if I were you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense! Twisp liquids being 18mg and I now use 3mg. No more heartburn. Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## NewOobY

again guys the cure to everything is this: Rip Trippers - Ultima


I know it's old, but still so very funny. 

But seriously thanks @Waine for the information mang - really good stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

